

To Trend or Not to Trend - abraham
http://blog.twitter.com/2010/12/to-trend-or-not-to-trend.html

======
gasull
Good post but sadly the title isn't very informative. I'd change it to, e.g.
"Twitter response to allegations on censoring #WikiLeaks in trends"

------
maukdaddy
Maybe this will shut up the conspiracy theorists?

